# Difference btwn WWW and WWW2



## prasannakarthik (Oct 3, 2008)

What is the difference between WWW and WWW2?


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, i'm assuming you mean as in *www2*.whatever.com?

It's simply a subdomain, theres no major difference, not to the end user at least(The article that the link takes you to explains it).

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are you refering to the new version of the web that is being trialed and developed to increase the speed and available addresses


----------

